

Rap Genius css throwing 403 Forbidden - Fa773NM0nK

Rap Genius is showing up as: -
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i40.tinypic.com&#x2F;2vdhagx.jpg<p>And this is how the request&#x2F;response looks: -
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i42.tinypic.com&#x2F;sgoizd.jpg<p>See here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rapgenius.com&#x2F;
======
ArtDev
Flagged.. this is not Stack Overflow..

A basic permissions issue most likely..

